

Idea: An OTC Pill That Stops Mosquito Bites - lynx44
http://sirdg.com/2011/01/idea-an-otc-pill-that-stops-mosquito-bites/

======
tocomment
What's the medication she's taking? I've never heard of any chemical blocking
mosquitos before.

